# Coat



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Are you maybe mistaking undercoat for puppy hair?
There are two different hair types on the rear of the legs, the (usually) white shorter coat is undercoat and the top hairs are usually the color of the body coat or lighter.


----------



## Maureen22 (Jun 28, 2020)

Thanks for replying. Maybe this is undercoat. It is on the side of each back leg with no adult cost.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I call that fluffy butt...


----------

